# Oil Consumption?



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

How's your 2.5 at burning through oil? Mine hardly burns any at all ... for close to 3,000 miles since the last oil change, the level has stayed pretty constant just about at the center of the safe zone. Anyone else?


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Oil Consumption? (the.ronin)*

No burning at all in 5000 miles. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Oil Consumption? (the.ronin)*

no burning oil here 12k http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

34k and no consumption...didn't get the car until 28k myself, had oil changed @ 30k checked it last week, all still there.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Oil Consumption? (the.ronin)*

Almost 11K on mine, doesn't seem to burn an ounce.


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Oil Consumption? (the.ronin)*

I have a leak on my oil pan(seal), which sucks but the dealership is fixing it.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Oil Consumption? (debo0726)*

I'm at 45** miles and still near the full mark. Although when I got the car home from the stealer it was about 1/2 L low. I brought it up to the full line and has stayed there. Oil change coming up at 5,000 miles or maybe a little sooner.


----------



## spraynpray (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive got 120 000km on my 06 and im burning about one quart every change.Ive never missed an oil change and i dont drive it hard at all.Its just seen a few too many hwy km.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (spraynpray)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spraynpray* »_Ive got 120 000km on my 06 and im burning about one quart every change.Ive never missed an oil change and i dont drive it hard at all.Its just seen a few too many hwy km.

You sir, dirve ALOT


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

I could add maybe half a quart right now, at about 30500km, but I'm only 1500km away from a service, so I may not bother.


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (Froster)*

27000 no burning


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Oil Consumption? (the.ronin)*

I had some minor consumption in the first 5,000 mi (8,000 km). It was down about halfway on the dipstick. Since then, it is below detection limit.


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Froster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froster* »_I could add maybe half a quart right now, at about 30500km, but I'm only 1500km away from a service, so I may not bother.

Just to follow up, did the 32000 last night, and after 16000km it was down less than half a quart (I overestimated the last time I guess).


----------



## spraynpray (Feb 17, 2006)

has enyone heard if the oil consumption is normal or can it be because of the viscosity of the oil is so light it just burns away with every drive we take


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

22000 not a drop burned


----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (TPizzle)*

After 5k oil change, no oil consumption.


----------



## Sarge_MK5 (Jun 22, 2007)

about 12500 miles no oil burned.


----------

